
Mary Meeker’s 2018 internet trends report - jmngomes
https://www.recode.net/2018/5/30/17385116/mary-meeker-slides-internet-trends-code-conference-2018
======
falcon620
Old news. See the discussion from 4-5 days ago here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17189406](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17189406)

